# Need advice on first aid training



## consuelorichardson (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi.. My son has the problem of dust allergy and he shows severe breathing difficulties. Once when we went outside, he started to choke. I got frightened. At that time a person who stand nearby gave some blows between the shoulder heels of my son. After some time he became normal. I asked that person how he knows about all this. Then he told me about the first aid training course which he had attended in Rescue 7, Toronto. So I am planning to attend such a training course. Do you think that such a course would help me?. Or is there any methods that you want to suggest. Please reply me with necessary information.


----------



## Riverport Training (Jul 1, 2016)

Good day

I am relatively new to this website, and just noticed your enquiry.

The actions performed by the person would not have helped your son for his allergic reaction to dust. The back slaps (as it is called) is not suitable for your sons condition.

If your son was choking, due to something stuck in his airway, the back slaps with the victim leaning forward would have dislodged the object. 

We will be releasing videos very shortly teaching parents how to deal with common paediatric and children medical emergencies.

Keep well.


----------

